# Employment history EOI



## wilx (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to submit my EOI with 60 points.

Age - 30
Masters - 15
Australia study - 5
IELTS - 10

I am not sure whether I have to enter all details regarding employment history in EOI.

Question is:
1) As I'm not claiming any points for work experience, should I: 
a) still enter my work experience from last 10 years and mark it as not relevant to occupation (even though it is)
b) don't provide any experience and leave it empty?

Cheers,
Wilx


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

wilx said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Is it your choice not to claim points for work experience or you aren't able to claim points for it?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wilx said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI with 60 points.
> 
> ...


You need to enter details of work experience that you can prove. Unfortunately, if you over claim and some of that experience is discounted by the the CO resulting in less points than claimed in your EOI, it's an automatic rejection of your visa.

Why are you not claiming experience that is relevant? You do not need to have a book full of documentary evidence but rather just enough to prove the truthfulness of your claims. If you cannot get a reference letter, you can do a statutory declaration, which is in effect a self certification of your skills and experience. You will need to state in there the reasons as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter from your employer(s). You then attach documentary evidence such as pay slips, employment contracts, bank statements, etc to substantiate the claims.


----------



## wilx (Mar 25, 2009)

cocofrap said:


> Is it your choice not to claim points for work experience or you aren't able to claim points for it?


Yes, it is my choice not to claim points. 



Maz25 said:


> You need to enter details of work experience that you can prove. Unfortunately, if you over claim and some of that experience is discounted by the the CO resulting in less points than claimed in your EOI, it's an automatic rejection of your visa.


This is why I want to play it safe and just go with 60 points.



Maz25 said:


> Why are you not claiming experience that is relevant? You do not need to have a book full of documentary evidence but rather just enough to prove the truthfulness of your claims. If you cannot get a reference letter, you can do a statutory declaration, which is in effect a self certification of your skills and experience. You will need to state in there the reasons as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter from your employer(s). You then attach documentary evidence such as pay slips, employment contracts, bank statements, etc to substantiate the claims.


The main reason for that is because I have assessment done based on my Uni degree ONLY (needed that for 485 visa). And it is still valid for about 6 months.

As I understand you still need to have assessment from accessing authority for your work experience, right? Then I would need to go through with assessment again.


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

Might be quite tricky because if you get asked to submit form 80, you will need to provide details of employment and unemployment periods as well and asked to explain what you were doing during these periods of unemployment during the last 10 years..


----------



## wilx (Mar 25, 2009)

cocofrap said:


> Might be quite tricky because if you get asked to submit form 80, you will need to provide details of employment and unemployment periods as well and asked to explain what you were doing during these periods of unemployment during the last 10 years..


Yeah, I have done form 80 when I applied for 485. And I have put down my employment details there. So I would probably do the same if I had to do the form again.

Now its just I don't want to claim any points for work experience. 

Was anyone in the same boat, where your work experience was relevant, but you didn't want to claim any points?


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

wilx said:


> Yeah, I have done form 80 when I applied for 485. And I have put down my employment details there. So I would probably do the same if I had to do the form again.
> 
> Now its just I don't want to claim any points for work experience.
> 
> Was anyone in the same boat, where your work experience was relevant, but you didn't want to claim any points?


I was in similar situation. I had worked for an organisation for 4 months. Didn't add it for skill assessment or visa application. But before CO allocation I uploaded Form 80 where I mentioned the experience and explained that I didn't add it before in application to avoid claiming points. I got my visa without any problems.

One of our friends in this forum has also done what you have suggested. He filled his worked experience in application, but selected 'Not relevant' to avoid claiming points. He too got his visa.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## jas.kaur (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi could you plz guide me as, i m master of computer application in India and master of It in Australia. I have IELTS 7.0 each. i have an experience in IT but i too don;t want to claim points but on what basis ACS will designate my education to particular skill relevant to education. or should i just need assessment of education and say yup i have skill in this profession that is relevant to my education background.
I have points like
age 30
ielts 10
masters 15
australian education 5

And if i'll need to show experience(in case): i have just a/c statement showing salary per month, experience letter, income tax returns only
does they just call to employer to know yes they worked or any other formulaties.

i'll be grateful for your suggestions
many thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jas.kaur said:


> Hi could you plz guide me as, i m master of computer application in India and master of It in Australia. I have IELTS 7.0 each. i have an experience in IT but i too don;t want to claim points but on what basis ACS will designate my education to particular skill relevant to education. or should i just need assessment of education and say yup i have skill in this profession that is relevant to my education background.
> I have points like
> age 30
> ielts 10
> ...


Certain occupations and assessing bodies require you to have a minimum number of years of experience in order for you to obtain a positive skills assessment. If this is the case for your occupation and/or assessing body, then you will automatically have to show proof of experience to both ACS and DIAC in order for your application to be successful.

Both ACS and DIAC reserve the right to carry out checks to verify the truthfulness of the information that you have provided. They do not do it for all applicants but you can have verification checks carried out if there are doubts surrounding the authenticity of the documents that you have provided and/or your claims or simply if your application is randomly picked for a verification test. If you are being honest on your application, then there shouldn't be anything for you to worry about.

If you have a genuine reason as to why you do not want either DIAC or ACS to contact your employer, then you need to advise them of this and they will use their discretion in this case.


----------



## jas.kaur (Oct 15, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> Certain occupations and assessing bodies require you to have a minimum number of years of experience in order for you to obtain a positive skills assessment. If this is the case for your occupation and/or assessing body, then you will automatically have to show proof of experience to both ACS and DIAC in order for your application to be successful.
> 
> Both ACS and DIAC reserve the right to carry out checks to verify the truthfulness of the information that you have provided. They do not do it for all applicants but you can have verification checks carried out if there are doubts surrounding the authenticity of the documents that you have provided and/or your claims or simply if your application is randomly picked for a verification test. If you are being honest on your application, then there shouldn't be anything for you to worry about.
> 
> If you have a genuine reason as to why you do not want either DIAC or ACS to contact your employer, then you need to advise them of this and they will use their discretion in this case.




thank you Maz25


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how to check my previous working dates in Australia? 

While filling up my employment history in Australia, I cannot remember exact months when I started and ended the job. This employment history is occurred about 7~8 yrs ago and have nothing to do with my nominated occupation. (Most of them are working at farm or meat processing factory)

In this case, Is there any source that I can find the correct information of my previous employment?


----------



## youngarch (Jun 18, 2015)

I have another question!

I'm already allocated with CO and she requested me to update Form 80 and I did it about 5weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet. 

Just now, I was reviewing again in case of missing information in form 80 and noticed that some information is needed to be updated again. But, I already press the button called 'request completed' and afraid of delaying processing time if I update form 80 at this stage. 

Should I just wait until the CO contacts me or update form 80 again? and If I update the form again then would it delay my application to be assessed?

Regards,
Young


----------



## Ravikantsehgal (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Team,

Please advise and help.


Below is what I have on my ACS letter and just want to know if
splitting the employment date is acceptable or not while filling
employment history in EOI as experience letter is of 2 years ( 03/11
- 03/12 ) and ACS considered after Dec 2011.. So, to claim points I
need to spilt my below 2nd Employment into two dates..

The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to
work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems
Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


1st Employement : 11/07 - 03/11 – 3 year(s) 4 month(s)
2nd Employment: 03/11 - 03/13 – 2 year(s) 0 month(s) ----> " Can i
split this into two to claim points while filling EOI employment
history "
3rd Employment: 03/13 - 05/14 – 1 year(s) 2 month(s)

4th Employment: 05/14 - 12/14 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s)

5th Employment: 12/14 - 09/17 – 2 year(s) 9 month(s)

All of my above employment is marked as relevant to 263111 (Computer
Network and Systems Engineer)

Please confim asap.


----------

